# Difference between hardware revision .09 and .10?



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Anybody know?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Been following a thread on another forum, reports are .10 phones are built in Korea after 1/1/12, and some reports of better signal. Still some discussion of whether its a soft or hardware revision.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea that's what I had heard to about the reception. Its not a for sure a hardware thing though?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

How do you find out which version someone has?


----------



## lxetuo (Oct 11, 2011)

Eli said:


> How do you find out which version someone has?


Reboot into bootloader and it will say there.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

lxetuo said:


> Reboot into bootloader and it will say there.


Ah, ok, thanks. That's interesting. It must be hardware changes, right? I wonder if it has anything to do with the screen banding.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Well im about to get a new phone from vzw so I'll check out the differences

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dboss (Oct 21, 2011)

9wire said:


> Been following a thread on another forum, reports are .10 phones are built in Korea after 1/1/12, and some reports of better signal. Still some discussion of whether its a soft or hardware revision.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Do you have a link to that thread? I'm noticing some screen problems and I'm wondering if it might be the hardware version now based on what I'm reading?


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Adrynalyne has both versions and has posted screen shots in IRC. Reception is EXACTLY the same. Only diff is 4G picks up sooner. But strength is same on both.


----------



## ruvy01 (Jan 10, 2012)

im on hw 9 and have no signal issues whatsoever so far, knocks on wood.


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had both versions. Verizon replaced my faulty .09 a while back and sent me this .10 version. There is no noticeable difference as far as I can tell so I wouldn't worry about it.

Screen still has grainyness at low brightness, a pure black screen on the lowest brightness still has noticeable defects and blotches, the speaker volume is still low, the speaker still has a tiny usually imperceptible click when it shuts off, etc. Etc.

Only difference for me is I can UV this phone a lot more but I doubt that has anything to do with it.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

9wire said:


> Been following a thread on another forum, reports are .10 phones are built in Korea after 1/1/12, and some reports of better signal. Still some discussion of whether its a soft or hardware revision.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I beg to defer a bit... my Galaxy Nexus is hardware version 10... but the Samsung site reports that my device was manufactured on 12/24/2011...


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Version 9. Signal sucks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikerz (Jan 22, 2012)

craigacgomez said:


> I beg to defer a bit... my Galaxy Nexus is hardware version 10... but the Samsung site reports that my device was manufactured on 12/24/2011...


I can also confirm that I've seen version .10 phones with a build date prior to those of version .09. My co-worker's Nexus has a build date in early November 2011.

My version .09 has build date in mid December 2011.


----------

